# Searching for winter sun



## impala666

Wanting 3 weeks in the sun this winter we have just booked 3 weeks with Mercury Direct to Cyprus in January, at the Hotel Aloe in Paphos by the sea, for half-board, the total including flight for 2 people was £822. 

How could we find 3 weeks in sun (say to Portugal ) for £822, touring in the van, counting up ferry, diesel ,food & campsite fees ?

The cost of motor homeing is getting too high, if we include Road Tax, Insurance, and diesel. Campsite fees are often excessive and eating out is no longer cheap.

Should we sell the van ?

Brian


----------



## Glandwr

Of course it is too high if all you want is sun. Don't people have Mhs for other things. Adventure?

Dick


----------



## Wupert

impala666 said:


> Wanting 3 weeks in the sun this winter we have just booked 3 weeks with Mercury Direct to Cyprus in January, at the Hotel Aloe in Paphos by the sea, for half-board, the total including flight for 2 people was £822.
> 
> How could we find 3 weeks in sun (say to Portugal ) for £822, touring in the van, counting up ferry, diesel ,food & campsite fees ?
> 
> The cost of motor homeing is getting too high, if we include Road Tax, Insurance, and diesel. Campsite fees are often excessive and eating out is no longer cheap.
> 
> Should we sell the van ?
> 
> Brian


You only have one set of 3 weeks and no chance of moving on if the weather is not to your satisfaction.

Cyprus in Jan can be cold and sunless


----------



## geraldandannie

I'd much rather spend 3 weeks in my own bed, with all my stuff around me, than book a hotel. And then there's the flights :evil: 

We're off soon for 5 weeks or so. We have a plan, and we'll hopefully get some warmth, and if we don't, we'll move somewhere else until we do. Or we'll change our minds. AND we're taking our dog with us.

If you're looking at it purely economically, a motorhome makes little or no sense, especially taking depreciation into account. But it's more than just low-cost holidays for us.

Gerald


----------



## clive1821

example I'm sitting at a camp site in Brean Sands.... and I just left home... no plans and you just go.... where ever and when ever... if these no sun or what ever interests you you just move on.... the van is self contained.... and you dont have to worry about any thing... what price is freedom.... priceless...... we just get up and go at anytime and the adventure.... priceless..... so for me yes its costly to have a van yes very much so...... but freedom priceless.... just enjoy a nice pass time..... thats my view.


----------



## max0603

We have just toured South of France, Spain and are now in the Algarve. We both agree it was one of our best holidays, it will be a long time before we consider a hotel holiday again. It's the freedom to explore, chasing the sun, new holiday site everyday and the mutts came too!


----------



## Briarose

I hate to say this, but we went to Cyprus one Winter (Sonesta and family were with us) and hardly saw any sun, we couldn't use the outdoor pool and ended up spending a fortune on hiring a car etc as there wasn't much to do sat in the hotel room. The food was good though and there was some entertainment at night, but again you then have to spend in the bar LOL 

I hope the weather is kinder for you though. We also tried Tunisia in Feb and it poured and was quite cool and again I was ready to get the plane home. I also now hate all that packing and un-packing.

On radio Lincs on Friday afternoon, they were saying that caravan/MH holidays are up by 35% as folk are enjoying the freedom etc rather than package holidays, it made interesting listening as I found myself agreeing with the points discussed, weekends away, total relaxation etc and why is it that most adults remember touring caravan holidays with Mum and Dad, and how much they enjoyed it, yet foreign holidays don't seem to come into it, this is one reason my Son and D in L bought a tourer recently and they too love it.

I do agree with all the other posts, we got fed up with airports and disappointing package hotel rooms, after having experienced the motorhome life I don't think you can beat it, we drove down to Portugal two years ago this Nov/Dec and to be honest bad weather must follow us around as it rained alot, the difference for me though was we had our home comforts with us, so even in the rain we could drive down to the beach and cook breakfast watching the waves crashing on the beach etc and when we did get a mild sunny day we just sat outside, made a coffee when we wanted etc. And of course eat when you want rather than be restricted to dining times, we tend to cook or barbi whilst away anyway.

My Friend Sonesta on here, went to Thailand a couple of years ago, when her Daughter got married on the beach, and although they enjoyed it, and the hotel was lovely.........they both wished that they were in the MH rather than the hotel room.

I guess it is a personal thing, you might try the hotel room and love it, but then again you might come back and just long to be in your motorhome so I would wait until after you have tried it before making a desicion.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## mandyandandy

Funny that I was going through my memorabilia yesterday and found the article from which I booked a holiday in Pathos around 17 years ago, price was £344 for half board for 3 weeks at the Hotel Alvida right opposite the Tomb of Kings. 

We hired a car for the full 3 weeks and I made the swim in the sea on my birthday, 11th December, freezing water but sunny day. 

Apart from when we went up into the Troodos mountains where we had a snow ball fight we had sun most days. 

We did find it quite expensive as you tend to think their £ is our £ and it wasn't. 

Have a great time, I like most others would rather be in the van but for the pleasure of having meals cooked for me occasionally I think it would be nice. 

Mandy


----------



## StephandJohn

I agree with all the posts. Motorhoming is great but so can the occasional hotel stay be good too. Mix and match is best with motorhoming coming out on top most of the time.
Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Hobbyfan

I don't motor-home to save money, I do it because I enjoy it. I love the freedom and the flexibility.

I also think that it's incredibly inexpensive. A cheap holiday in Cyprus off-season is hardly a fair comparison when comparing costs.

Anyway, to answer your question, I think that you should sell the 'van. Can't be much fun going off in it, if every trip you're fretting about the costs.


----------



## zappy61

Maybe motorhoming is not for you. We just love the freedom any time, anywhere, (or is that martini?) just do as you please if the weather is kind its a bonus. Had over 40 nights away this year including our first trip over the water and more to come.

Graham


----------



## tonyt

There is a compromise that cuts out a whole set of running costs - it's a big price to pay for those with sizeable mhs but it's better than giving up motorhoming altogether because you can't afford it. 

Downsize to a level that your mh is your "day car".

It can be done - many already do it - you just have to swallow hard, put those Lafumas on Ebay and enjoy the challenge of a smaller motorhome but one that you can now afford.


----------



## erneboy

I would not compare the two. I would not be keen on staying in an Hotel having become so used to the freedom of the van. I am not willing to fly any more unless I must, it is such a joyless experience these days. The only thing that would get me on a plane these days would be an emergency of some sort or the prospect of a fabulous holiday in a far off destination to which I can't drive.

Everybody has different preferences and if Hotels are your thing, go for it. It's not worth keeping the van unless you will use it and get enjoyment from it, Alan.


----------



## Suenliam

For various reasons this year has seen our 6 week hol. in the Spring canceled and our 6 week Autumn hol. reduced to 2 weeks (albeit in the MH in France). As a wee treat we decided to select a week or two in the sun (cost no problem) before Christmas. 

Now I like to think I am adaptable and willing to try different experiences if they appeal to me. However, we couldn't see anywhere we would like to be without the MH :roll: I am now too used to moving on impulse or having the choice to move if the present site or town does not live up to expectations.

So my 2 weeks in the sun is now 6 days in Edinburgh doing the tourist bit with good meals thrown in for good measure :lol: If it is dry it's a bonus and if it's not windy then they must have moved the city :wink: 

Perhaps I'm sad in some peoples' eyes, but I'm happy that I can holiday any time of the year if circumstances permit or if I fancy a couple of days away. I couldn't do that without the MH - even if I could choose where to go!

I know it costs money for a single MH hol. but cost out the number of nights away over the year and the average is very reasonable.

Each to their own though and good luck in whatever you decide Brian.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Seven years ago we spent xmas and the new year in Paphos.
Worst winter holiday we have had due to the cold and wet.
The weather for the second week was forecast to be worse than the first so I surprised the familly and we got on a plane and spent the second week at sharm el wotsit in Egypt.
Cost me a fortune but it was worth every penny.

Dave p
As for selling mh, ours has done 16k miles in five years so it has not worked out inexpensive for the times it has been used.
But the freedom is priceless.


----------



## impala666

*Nuevo Life*

Thanks y'all for the replies.

The problem was we did not fancy another Portsmouth to Bilbao crossing as after 3 trips it has became boring and often rough . Then the 130 mls to Portsmouth, and the 350 miles into Portugal in January could be snowy and cold . The return 450 ml journey could be equally uninspiring in winter. Driving through France again in the winter did not appeal. So 3 winter weeks half board in a 4 * Cyprus hotel for £822 won, especially as it will be half the price of a MH trip to Portugal. ( At 0ver 70 we need to relax a bit )

However we have had 7 years and 40,000 mls adventures in the MH. Including 3 months in Eastern Europe, 2 months in Italy, 6 months in France and Germany, plus 2 months in Spain with 6 weeks in Morocco . All with many happy memories .. and yes we love the freedom too.

Tomorrow we are off in the MH to near Chester for a Morocco trip 3 day reunion and then down to Exeter for a festive family week. It looks a bad forecast, for Chester... but that is the UK, and now we have Cyprus for the winter to look forward to. Two weeks September in the Gower, and Norfolk was warm and the cycling good

We do use the Nuevo as a second car, and it manages to squeeze into most parking spots. At 30 mpg it is getting expensive to run

Our major trip in planning for next May is 2 months into Italy , probably around Tuscany. We shall use Aires, France & Italian Passion, plus a few ACIS sites & wild camp.. Driving no more than 200 mls a day and stopping wherever in the sun for a few days.

Well thats it for now... I need a siesta, after a morning in the gym and pool . Then up up and away for an early start tomorrow

Brian


----------

